# Spadefish?



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Any of the headboats going after spadefish?

Darryl


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

DS422 said:


> Any of the headboats going after spadefish?
> 
> Darryl


This post is old, but to answer... NO. For most it is a three hour run to the Chesapeake Light Tower.

You can do it as a charter on one, but not a normal trip.

I am answering only for VA Beach and Norfolk areas. 

- Bob -


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*ds422*

the headboats go mostly for #'s of fish, not a type of fish...so croaker and spot are the targets..call the night before you go(and this might not help) and ask where they are going...hrbt. cbbt, little crk, ov, etc...no guarentee that is where you will end up(happened to me  )..i was pi$$ed off, but what could i do?  ...good luck....we did get lots of croaker as ther were 8 family members that went...i think we ended up with 63...of coarse i was the only that was "really good" at cleaning fish


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Targeting Species*

I think it really depends on the boat and the captain.

You know I support the Sally T, and it is for that very reason. 

While they do try to target the fish you can do the best on within the time alloted, They do however, LOVE to catch Flounder and you will find them the majority species targeted (at least on Sally T).

I have seen a lot of great flounder come off that boat this summer. (See the website photos!)

Some times the reason Captains deviate from what they may have told you on the phone may have to do with weather, changing areas to not make you turn green.

If you have only a 4 hour window to fish in, you cannot get out far enough to get a decent shot at any offshore fish, before you have to turn around and come back. Ask the guys that went on the Spade Trip. We really needed two more hours to maximize that trip.

There is talk of a 100 FT Head Boat for Winter Striper fishing and Ocean trips for $100 a head to bag the bigguns! Full days on this one.

I'll let you know when it becomes a fact.

Regards - Bob


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

You know, too many times I open my mouth with not all of the facts.

I have talked to a couple of Captains since this post and they told me that if they heard of Spades running closer in the bay (like the Seagull area) that they would certainly make the effort to get in the area to try for them.

It is the fact that the most consistent schools are circling that tower and the distance involved is what keeps most boats closer in.

Bob


----------

